# Router Bit Sets and Router Table



## GFL (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a mixture of 1/2" and 1/4" router bits. I have some good bits but most are 1/4" from Craftsmen. I would like to either buy a good quality router bit set or just add some bits. I also would like to get a good router table. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi GFL,
You have hit on the motherload of all questions - there's got to be a kazillion threads here on that type of question - use the SEARCH function at the top of the page for "Router Bits" and "Router Tables" and you'll get about three months worth of reading material!
If you've been using your router for a while, you've probably got a good idea of what bits you tend to use the most - if you're dissatisfied with those, then I'd suggest replacing the ones you routinely use with good ones (preferably carbide) individualy as opposed to paying money for a set and ending up with some you rarely use.
At any rate, follow some of those threads that come up - there's a lot of info to digest!


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: i have been buying bits from Infinity Tools, they are at www.Infinitytools.com. I have found them to be less expensive than the CMT's and Freud and they are made in the US. A router table can be purchased from Oak-Park the sponsor of this site. I have the table and I'm quite happy with it, you could also buy the top and the router plate from them and build your own. Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi GFL
You may want to check out Grizzly.com tools for the bits (bit sets) and mlcswoodworking.com I have over 300 bits and never have just the right one and they do go bad all the time and need to be replace.

Both web sites can put the bits in your hands in less than a week when you need one or two and because they are not cheap that's the way to buy them.
Keep your boss (wife) off your back. LOL :>)

I have made many router tables and the base that Norm sells plans for is one of the best and also the one that Kreg Pocket Jig "VHS tape" is quick and easy one to make (about 3 hours) BUT the top is the key to the router table and that's when the Bob's and Rick's come it to play and I'm sure you will see that after you use a router table for a bit.
Make it easy and quick and safe, it's just wood you're playing with.
If you get some time check out your B.P.S for the Router Woodworking show it's one of the BEST for wood working with the router.
You will get hooked on it like I did a long time ago.
I need to tape the show because it's on at 1:30AM BPS and I can't wait to see it the next day but it just maybe a rerun but that's ok because I pick up something ea.time I see them. (tips and tricks for the router)

Hope this helps
Have a good one


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi GFL

Here's a link for the DVD/VHS ,How to build a Router Table from Kregtools.com

http://www.kregtool.com/products/ka/product.php?PRODUCT_ID=64

Pocket Hole Joinery Videos DVD
Building a Router Table (dvd)

Model #VO6-DVD comes with parts list and plans.

MSRP: $9.99


tools below ▼

http://www.kregtool.com/products/pht/index.php

Have a good one
Bj


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Guys I hate to rain on your postings but this is thread is mis-posted. Only reviews of tools belong here.... Please read the sticky posts:
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=1145

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Thread moved.


----------

